# Cinnamon or Pineapple



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello everyone  I was hoping I could have a little help. I'm trying to figure out if this conure is a cinnamon or pineapple mutation. I know just a little. I've been told he/she is just a few months old. I'm hoping they find his/her exact hatch date. I think he/she is a cinnamon, but I'd really like a pineapple. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

I would say Cinnamon. It doesn't have the brightness I associate with the Pineapple. Sure is gorgeous though


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Your conure is a cutie pie for sure.


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you for the help. I haven't purchased him/her yet. We are going on vacation in 2 weeks and I don't want to buy him/her and then just turn around and board him/her and lose any progress we may have had. When we return, I hope to add a conure to our flock.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*it is both I think? I was under the impression that the cinnamon dilutes any coloring in the bird. I'm sure someone will come along to confirm for you  You can also try asking on TalkParrots!*


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks like a cinnamon, what a putie!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Jessie said:


> Looks like a cinnamon, what a putie!


 Putie? lol


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*It looks more cinnamon to me. Pineapple is usually very red and yellow.*


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you  I thought cinnamon as well, but as I'm still learning about these cuties, I need some help.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *it is both I think? I was under the impression that the cinnamon dilutes any coloring in the bird. I'm sure someone will come along to confirm for you  You can also try asking on TalkParrots!*


It is a cinnamon, pineapple is a combination of cinnamon and yellowsided which gives you a very yellow and red cinnamon bird.


----------

